# Pictures of our Emergancy Vehicles



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

I know this has nothing to do with plowing but, this is my other Job. If you work for a PD or FD post your pictures. Lets see where we work...


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

*here is the back*

This is the back View........


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Booo The Fuzz! Haha, What does that have under the hood, I want to know so when if it is ever chasing me if I have a chance!


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

I dont know about where you are from but...we have a few special things to help us... :waving:


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Tim is that car parked out in front of a house just north of hwy 20 off of Greenbay rd on the east side of the road? I did some repair work last summer for at the festival at sacred heart and passed a squad car about 3 times back and fourth to home depot.

If thats you my friends shop is not far from there he is off of Hwy 11 just past the fair grounds in Union Grove back in the new industrial park by M&W Shop. I do a lot of work there and in the summer I am up in your neck of the woods a few times a week.


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

No, it's not. But I know who you are talking about. There are a lot of troopers who live around there, I can think of 4 that live in that area.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Small world huh. I do a lot of repair work in the summer for carnivals that play around Milwaukee and suburbs. Great town but a lot of speed traps on the way up Racine county just loves us guys from IL.


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yes there are a lot. Only thing I can say is between HWY 11 and the Milwaukee county line, is not a good place to speed.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

You got that right. LOL Maybe I'll run into in Milwaukee this summer I am usually doing work at the fair a day or two before it opens. If you work that event email me around fair time and maybe we could catch lunch or just say hi. [email protected]

Patrick


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

The squad in the picture's is Not mine, But mine is not much different.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Thats soooo cool. I've always admired Police and Fire Fighters. I wouldn't mind being one when I'm older.

On a side note, my dad used to have a Grand Marquis with the Police Engine, Suspension, and some other police things, but it was all "tricked" out with the real nice STOCK spoke rims, leather, digital gages and it was black. It was real cool. Except some idiot decided to side swipe him on his way to work, and he went across a median, across oncoming traffic and into a house. The cops said we should be lucky it was such a big car because if it wasn't for the big car he might not be with us today. Thankfully he only broke his arm. Oh, and the tard who hit him (on purpose IMO) took off and was never seen again!!!

Anyway, I got off track, seeing that car reminded me of his. But now he has a Buick Rivera Supercharged, and I think its quicker than the Grand Marq. Anyway, thats a real sweet squad. Theres quite a bit of cops that live around me, and their cars are so cool, some of them are unmarked which is even cooler!
Another cool job would to be a Public Safety Officer, drive a squad car and be a police officer, but carry your Fire Fighter gear in the trunk too, and your also a fire fighter!!! Best of both worlds IMO. However you don't get all the time off as regular fire fighters have!

Dang, I really got off track, however AWESOME squad car!!!! Hopefully only time I ever am in one is if I'm driving!!!


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll try and remember that, I work third shift so...i'll try and remember that... it really is a small world


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

I dont know what I did but the pictures are gone...DOH!!!!!!!!.....I'm working on it


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

A good friend I grew up with works for Chicago and he now works on the Narcotics team.

I don't know how he does it and keeps his sanity. Dealing with scum on a day to day basis has to be hard. I know before he went to Narcotics he worked on a gang saturation team on the west side and he got to the point where he was talking about getting out. I think Narcotics is better for him they sit on a lot of wires so it's not as dagerous. Tough job you guys have Tim my hats off to you and all the others who do what you guys do.


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

Thank you here is my old squad not a real good picture but here it is. This was taken on the last night I had it before I got my new one.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Stop teasing! Wheres the picture? LOL


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm having a hard time today need to sleep, This time let me attach the picture....


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

LOL, there ya go! What kind of strobes/LEDs you got on that car?


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

The inside are all strobes Whelin I believe. The Grill has LED's there are also Strobes in the back of that squad.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Post some more, that's sweet. I've put in my application for the state patrol two weeks ago....finally able to get started in the process. Going to put in my app. for a couple counties here too once they start hiring again. It's going to be fun!!! :redbounce I have a lot of friends/family friends in law enforcement. It's weird how I got the urge to be one but it's strong as ever in me (it's not for the ego either). Nobody in family is a cop or a ff. haha. Oh well.

Blake
WA


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Well, here's a few pics. of the cars in my area. A lot of our cars in WA are going with the blue strobes on top with their choice of color for LED's in the light bar, white takedowns in the front, and LED's in the back. State was the first to do this, and now everyoen else is doing it. A lot of the unmarked and low profile cars are going all LED also. It's sweet! Some are doing the all LED lightbar too, patriot or whatever it's called.

Blake
WA


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Here's another.

Blake
WA


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

And another...Sorry if this is off topic cuz these aren't my cars... 

Blake
WA


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

here is one of our p.d.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Here's a WSP car. My friend is a k-9 and his is an unmarked car. I'm going on a ride along with him soon, if I remember I'll take a pic.

Blake
WA


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Here is a some pics of our fire dept..well about an 1/8th of it anyways..


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Our new ladder









heres the construction pics


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

accipiter12 said:


> And another...Sorry if this is off topic cuz these aren't my cars...  Blake
> WA


Anybody know which lightbar this is?? Our local cars have those and I can't seem to figure out what brand and model they are!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

looks like a Whelen LFL patriot light bar. IVe got one on my truck..whelen


----------



## Eng63Trk16 (Nov 22, 2004)

The 2nd shift at a fire


----------



## Eng63Trk16 (Nov 22, 2004)

Engine 63, Truck 16, back veiw of new fire house. Front of building has three bays. We pull in pull out. We also have an ambulance but no picture of that.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Here are some pics of our new rig (new to us)


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

another angle. Notice the Taz on the side door.


----------



## Cfdff85 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here are a few pictures from my department.


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

Here are a few


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

1111111111111111111111111


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

too many problems....sorry havent gotton a lot of sleep...


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

ok here is another one for you.....


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

ok here is another one for you..... one more


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

ok here is another one for you.....ok another one


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

yes...ok here is another one for you.....


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

ok here is another one for you..... this one in the snow for us plowsite guys


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

ok here is another one for you..... Racine PD


----------



## n1alx (Oct 24, 2003)

Ok, I guess I'll post a few of ours...


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Here is a link to an unofficial site that does a lot of action coverage on my FD dept. My station is the one on the front page.
http://www.onlyredtrucks.com/pages/8/index.htm


----------



## dadoov (Oct 14, 2004)

*New Esu Truck*

Brand New Ford F-350 With A Steel Utility Body. Mostly Used For Esu


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Any OHIO Troopers?*

I know I'm gonna start something on this one...after I see If there's any Ohio State Troopers on here that can answer (1) question.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Heres My neighbors truck, he's the Deputy Cheif


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

The towns new boat


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

The pumper and rescue truck


----------



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

yamahar612, where in WI are you?


----------



## yamahar612 (Feb 7, 2004)

Milwaukee/Waukesha Area


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

yamahar612 I used to work in the greater Milwaukee area as a outside contractor for G.E. Med systems I did a lot of work for the MRI lab in Waukesha.
avalancheplow nice pics.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Here is a pic of our newest truck.


----------



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

yamahar612 said:


> Milwaukee/Waukesha Area


ah, ok...i saw the ladysmith squad on your post and wondered if you worked there, i have relatives there and have been there several times. Im close to being licensed in MN a little more school to finish up. take care


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

*just retired car*

just pulled the engine car is retired the roller is available.. 9" rear full cage was @#$#@ fast and fun


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

*second pic*

second pic


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Cumberland, RI

Our new engine. It's twin is on the way in. Both with CAFS.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Here's something you don't see every day. Unimog belonging to the German lifeboat service launching a boat.


----------



## nrsr21 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## nrsr21 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## nrsr21 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## nrsr21 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## andyuxb (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## andyuxb (Jan 23, 2005)

*Pic Question*

I have a question about posting pics. How do you get them so they show up right away when you open the page, rather than just posting a list of links? I'm trying to get it but I can't figure it out. Thanks!


----------

